# Citibank iphone app security flaw



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

according to engadget there is a security flaw in the citibank iphone app. I'm mobile and can't post a link. But I'd upgrade this app immediately if you have it. Details at engadget.com.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

http://mobile.engadget.com/2010/07/29/citi-discloses-security-flaw-in-iphone-app-is-probably-sending/

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Betsy! I was viewing Engadget on an android app that didn't give me links to copy and paste.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Anytime!


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just noticed that there is a little phone next to the subject on your posts, "Claw."  Cool....

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just noticed that there is a little phone next to the subject on your posts, "Claw." Cool....
> 
> Betsy


I hadn't noticed that either, yes, cool!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I sent Harvey a note.  I wonder if it appears when anyone posts who is viewing KB on a mobile platform?

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I am at home now and can see it.  Interesting.  I didn't knowingly do anything to put it there.  It might be because the site somehow senses that I'm posting from a phone, or it might be that I was using the mobile (graphics-free) website.  I am pretty sure luvmy4brats and maybe some other people regularly post from iphones or ipods without that little phone appearing.  I wonder if they are using the full site, or the mobile site?

For the record, I was using a Sprint EVO (android phone) in case that ends up to be a factor in solving the mystery.


----------

